
Onboarding Kits of Forward-Thinking Companies - MariaFincke
http://cactushr.com/blog/2016/11/04/onboarding-kits-of-forward-thinking-companies/
======
metilda
I can't click out of your websites popup titled "Need HR and Business process
expertise" on my Android Tablet. Also, your website blows chunks with all
these top & bottom bars.

